# Honest mistake?



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I stopped by a local bait shop in Virginia Beach Tuesday morning. I won't say which one - for the time being. The guy behind the counter rang up my purchase, and I handed him my credit card. Before sighing the receipt, I looked at the total. The guy overcharged me about $10. Honest mistake, you might think. No big deal. 
I thought the same thing when this guy overcharged me for a purchase a few months ago. The same guy. I tend to write things like this off as a mistake the first time, but twice? In addition, the way the guy interacted with me after I noticed the mistake was suspicious. As soon as I looked at the receipt, he jumped in as if he knew there was a mistake. I mean like he KNEW about the mistake. Then he avoided eye contact with me the rest of the time I was in his store. His co-worker behind the counter who was standing next to him quickly walked away like he wanted no part of the situation. It was just weird. Weird, I say. You know that feeling you get when someone is trying to pull a fast one on you ... that's the feeling I got. I'll be shopping at a new bait shop from now on. Can anyone else here remember ever being overcharged by a local bait and tackle shop?


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I would like to know the shop.I wouldn't prejudge,but I'd like to be on guard........the R


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

it would be nice to know....maybe they got a thief or two and don't know it  ..i worked in a dept. store long ago, and you would not believe the crap i saw..now all bait shops are suspect...JMO


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

First time..mistake; second time; I would tend to draw up the red flags!

If it was the same exact guy who rang you up both times, I hate to say it, but, most likely a problem of some kind. Maybe a crook, maybe an employee who just does not give a damn. I have seen it go both ways in situations like that. Some people just don't pay attention to what they are doing! 

That's a old trick by Dishonest Employee's though. Over charge in credit and take merchandise in that amount for themselves later, or over charge that amount in cash and the money goes in the pocket at the end of the shift.

I have seen plenty of employee's in retail (my line of expertise) who fit both bill's. I have worked in Retail for the past 18 years and your getting into my line of expertise. Hate to say it, but Dishonest Employee's are costing retailer's billions each year, that's one of the main reasons for prices going higher.



Dixie


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Steve,I'm lookin fer an X'mas job...can ya see me selling women's under garments?I'll give em a discount


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Haven't had it happen to me at any tackle shops...but*

some years back I had my wallet lifted by (and my gut feeling tells me) a cashier. 

I had a kid in tow and was checking out at the register. I keep my bill denominations in order in my wallet. That particular day I thumbed thru the bills and pulled out a $100 bill. Changed my mind and instead gave the cashier several $20's instead. 

After I got the change back I got distracted by the little one. I must have layed my wallet down on the counter in front of me. I recall that there was no one behind me in line. With the assist of good side vision I noticed the cashier rearranging a pile of unfilled bags during the distraction. No bell went off at that time. I later grabbed my packages, apparently forgetting to pick up the wallet to place it back in my purse. Or perhaps because I didn't see a wallet on the counter, that's the reason I wasn't alerted to the fact that I had not put it in my purse. Out of sight out of mind. Didn't realize I didn't have it til I got to the car as I went to get my keys out of my purse. Immediately went back to the store to ask the cashier whether I had left my wallet there. She wasn't there so I went to the manager's booth. The cashier shows up a few minutes later stating that she had (come across my wallet in the restroom....the employees restroom.  ). Got my credit cards and non thief essentials back. Money....completely gone. 

Long story short.....I figured she got a good glimpse of the high bills I had in my wallet. I lost hundreds that day. Too bad the plastic wasn't taken instead. They were worth a lot less....all maxed out.  

Report was made....but no prosecution. Was in the height of my mom's being hospitalized with her first stroke, (ICU). Didn't have the time to chase down the detective to keep up with the case. And a lack of hard proof made it hard to charge the individual. At that time....there was no surveillance cameras at that store. I chalked it up to 1 big lesson learned.

Only similarity to your situation......it has made me more alert to possible opportunists. As a side note....the rule I had for my kids from that day on was that *under no circumtances were they allowed to talk to or distract me when I was checking out at store registers.* 

Shoppers beware. There are theives amongst us. Each small overcharge against customers adds up in the long run. Always be alert to that possibility.


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

well... I know which two shops could be involved in this mess. In past posts, lighthouse has gotten a bad name due to some attemted thievery down at the beach... I think a guy tried to boost a tackle bag, but was caught in the act. I never really got a good vibe from that place, until a few days ago. I went in there a couple of nights ago and I didn't recognize anyone. The new employees were really helpful... almost as helpful as the old oceans east. 
Oceans east 2 has since been my tackle shop of choice, but I've never felt comfortable in there. I have never gotten a good answer to any question that I have asked... I go in there at least once a week.. I expect a little more than vague answers to fairly specific questions. ie..."they getting anything off the beaches here?"
"well, the eastern shore is seeing some action, blah blah..." 
I'm not asking anyone to give up their honey hole, but I just want to know if I should focus on the bay or ocean.
so... I guess I have no loyalty to any shop right now, but lighthouse is starting to look good.

These are just my opinions... I am not trying to steer anyone towards or away from a certain shop... just giving you my take on things.


sorry for the rant... but I used a credit card machine similar to the one in the shops, and i never once mischarged someone... for it to be the same person twice... and overcharge the same person twice seems a little suspect.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

*heres one for you.*

I would stop at a local bait shop for just about anything on my way to the beach untill one day I had my wife with me. She was feeling kinda Santa-ish and offered to get me a new reel. So I told the guy behind the counter that I was looking for something to toss out in the surf for the striper season, kinda like the Penn 5500ss but not as expenseve. He told me this is what I was looking for and that he would never buy a Penn. I quess my brain shout down cause I fell for it. I took this reel fishing twice, cleaned it after every use and the dam thing was pitting. I got on line and found out it was a fresh water reel. I thought I told him what I was looking for in a reel. What got to me was that I trusted this person and he sold me crap. And then to top it all off, weeks later I stoped in again to buy some bait and he was selling the same reel to someone else and telling them it was a diposable reel. cheap and you wouldent be out of money if it broke. Well what I had asked him is That I was looking for some thing like a Penn 5500ss, not something that was diposable. I have not been back.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

Newsjeff,

Yes, I've had that feeling a couple times at two different tackle shops in VA beach; especially when they ring up this tiny receipt that they just punch in dollar amounts. There is no scanner, not much on the receipt to indentify the item. 

If you could Newsjeff, PM me with the shop you're at if you don't want to publically anounce it so I can avoid this place. I suspect one, but I could use your confirmation.

Thanks


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

What Pauky said


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Not to get off the subject but I have a gripe when you stop by a tackle shop for something small like weights or plastics and when they ring you up they say "I can't let you out of here with just this!"

I've heard this at Ocean's East all the time and at Boat U.S. last weekend. One day I'll just say well if you don't want my money I'll just go to Wally World!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Shoebag22 said:


> well... I know which two shops could be involved in this mess. In past posts, lighthouse has gotten a bad name due to some attemted thievery down at the beach... I think a guy tried to boost a tackle bag, but was caught in the act.


That bad name was unfounded and I sincerely doubt that the situation took place as it was told.

Darvin (Lighthouse) has been helpful and all the guys there really bend over backwards to help me.

He had no need for that box and I don't beleive for a moment that he wanted to steal it.

Don't beleive everything you hear, and especially don't repeat it in a public forum if you don't have proof. 

Why damage someones rep and shop who most likely had no wrongdoing in the event?

If this credit card incident involved them, I will go to them and ask them directly about it.

I won't do business with a thief, however I will defend someone I feel to be innocent as well.

No slam intended to you Shoebag, however this went a little overboard when it first went on and Darvin never really had a chance (he tried) to talk man to man with his accuser.

If I am wrong, kick me square in the arse.

Bob


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

got bad squid...tried to charge me for clams  ...no price on the cup  ..there bussiness, and someone ain't keeping up...won't go back.. bought other things and that was the place i went to(out of the way)...one time screwed it...maybe i'm to sensitive


----------



## HawgHvn (Jun 4, 2003)

I've shopped at both Lighthouse and Ocean's East II several times and have nothing but good to say about both because I've had several very positive encounters at both.

I've gotten some excellent advice and bait recommendations at LH and they were the ones to put me on to the Storm (and several other) lures that turned out to be great choices.

OE sold me a fairly expensive rod. The first week they replaced a broken tip (car door) for free. The third week they replaced the same tip again (stepped on) - again for free. Plus, they stepped up when a group of fishermen were recently looking for a place to hold a meet and greet. I'm sold.

On the other hand, let's not talk about LBP . . .


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Judging from the reports on both shops(assuming they are the ones involved),overall they seem "straight-up".But.......one of them bushels has a BAD APPLE thats stinking up tha joint.If I was the owner I would want to know about it.....NewsJeff,I would call the shop and ask for the owner or manager and lay it all out.I'm sure he would appreciate it. As for myself, I would like to know the shop but I respect your wishes not to point a possible misguided finger.I will take this as a warning to check my receipt ....the R


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Once their mistake, twice YOUR mistake. I would watch out for that person every time. Like R said the shop itself probably isn't to blame but the bad apple is. Always check your receipts! For everything! And count out all your money you get back when you pay cash. You'd be surprised how many people withold a dollar or two from your change right into their pockets. Times that by a few hundred unknowing customers a day!


----------



## FishSlaya (Aug 9, 2001)

I hate to break it to you but bad apples are everywhere. I work in a bank and in the last year we have fired 3 tellers for “mistakes” that just don’t seem to make sense. It ranges from shortchanging people constantly to not making deposits and pocketing the money. I have had a few bad experiences at some tackle shops on the Peninsula, they range from attitudes of employees to ringing up the wrong number of items or wrong price always in the tackle shops favor. No matter what you do and where you go you have to check behind yourself and others.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Geezz FS.....HR might want ta run a credit report before hiring these boneheads.....and your bank name rhymes with _______?And if the tackle shop also sells christmas trees,I agree.They charged me for spoolin about 1000 yds of line on a 225 capacity reel.Last time for me and I tell all my friends about Wilcox  ....the R


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

Shoebag22 said:


> In past posts, lighthouse has gotten a bad name due to some attemted thievery down at the beach... I think a guy tried to boost a tackle bag, but was caught in the act.


I realize that I am quoting myself, but I don't feel that I was badmouthing anyone...

I was simply saying that lighthouse has gotten a bad rep. due to this one incident no matter how it really played out. hence the words "in past posts" and "I think." That is how it was reported on the post. i don't think he tried to take it, but only he knows the answer to that. To prove to you that I have nothing against LH... I spent $20 there last night... although I did double check my receipt...


----------



## catfishmama (Mar 6, 2002)

*tell the owner*

Sounds like a bad employee to me unless it was the owner of the shop. Maybe the owner doesn't know he has an employee that is falsifying receipts. Next questions is does he/she have their finger in the till too?  Sure would like to know which shop it is. Those folks on a fixed income can't afford to be ripped off nor can anyone. Maybe someone should let the owner/boss know what is going on in his shop so he can keep his/her eyes open. I sure would want to know if I had a suspicous employee.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

and people wonder why there shop goes under, when they always have customers?....screw me once shame on you, screw me twice..shame on me


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Honest mistake*

I've gotten good advise at the two tackle shops that keep coming up in this post. Employees at both shops have given me different opinions on the same question, but honest opinions none the less. Overall, both shops are very good at what they do. I like the mom and pop stores. I would rather spend a few extra dollars at the local shop than save a few bucks with an on-line merchant or super-store. I'd rather drink my beer at the corner bar than the chain restaurant near the mall, ya know what I mean. 
I feel like a bait shop is like your barber shop. You find one you like, you stick with it. When someone tries to cheat you at YOUR shop, it hurts even more. I won't go in this particular store any more. Not for a while, anyway. The reason I made the post was to see if any other customers had a similar experience at any of the local tackle shops. Expect for a questionable problem with a tackle box, no one else seems to have remembered being overcharged. 
I don't want revenge. I don't want to hurt any of our local merchants. However, no one should be hustled while making an honest purchase. My friends, just make sure you check your receipts wherever you go. It might save you a few of your hard earned dollars.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I not only like to shop the locally-owned shops to support local business instead of big corporations--I shop there because they carry the stuff I want. Places like Bass Pro amaze me at how a place that big can carry so much crap that I don't want or need.

Both shops have employees I like and ones I don't. But overall they're staffed by good people and are a surf fisherman's best friend.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

There's going to be a jerk everywhere you go, regardless of the sport. Lets try not to start slinging blame without knowing all the facts here. If you feel you've been ripped off (and twice to boot) I believe you should speak with the shop owner/manager. It should also be a wake up call that you might need to check your receipts as the items are being rung up. I was brought up to do this from the time I was a small child shopping in the candy store. Overall I personolly like to support the small time local guys, they usually have what I need and are helpful though each shop may or may not have that one bad apple. You guys just stay on your toes and dont let em burn ya. 
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

This is why i use cash


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Process of Elimination or Lack There Of...Thanks Newsjeff*

I kinda got a funny feeling when I looked at a certain individual there recently....right before I read your most recent post in this thread. 

"If that's the case"....I definitely am not going to let one bad apple spoil the bunch. "If that's the case".....the positive outweighs the negative......by a landslide. In case yall didn't already know  , I speak my mind. If I get jipped by the same person "twice"...I never hesitate to make a verbal observation.....right there on the spot...loud and clear....for all to hear. "If that's the case though"....I'd I'd also suggest mentioning it to someone in a higher position. There's always someone that everyone has to report to. Because..."if that's the case", I wouldn't want to toss out suggestions for the rumour mill. Wouldn't want the place to get a bad rep as a result of my outspoken-ness in the presence of any "in-the-store-at-the-time" customers. 

Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*hate to say it but...*

from what i understand ur better off using money or check NOT CREDIT. From my experince working around a tackle shop, they have to make this 10$ charge for some reason. It's not a mistake, thiers some fee, but i'm not shure what it is.

---note---try to use cash or check if u can, thier is a extra charge on ur credit card every time u use it, depending on where u are, what ur buying, and many other things. I know this from working retail in the mall.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

jay said:


> from what i understand ur better off using money or check NOT CREDIT. From my experince working around a tackle shop, they have to make this 10$ charge for some reason. It's not a mistake, thiers some fee, but i'm not shure what it is.


No... not true. All Merchant Banks charge a flat % to the merchant with other small costs for certain cards (Corporate, Foreign issue, Debit) to the establishment that takes the card (your card).

The MERCHANT pays these fees to the bank from the transaction.

There is NO FEE legally asessed to the consumer by ANY MERCHANT when you use your card to buy.

Those levying any fee to the customer (like 3% for using a card to buy something at wholesale to save the charge to the merchant from the bank for the transaction) are doing so in violation of Visa/MC guidelines and can have their account terminated for doing so.

Don't fall for this crap if it happens to you. TELL THEM you will call their bank if they insist on an extra charge being levied. 

Bob


----------

